# Louis Vuitton Keepall owners? How do you like it?



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Today I purchased a KEEPALL BANDOULIÈRE 50 in Monogram Eclipse & Reverse Eclipse and waiting for it to arrive at my local LV boutique. This particular version is very hard to get (like some Rolexes ).

I've actually never seen or touched a Keepall - I just ordered it based on pictures online.

If you have a Keepall how do you like it?

This is a pic of the one I'm waiting to arrive...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMidnight (May 29, 2019)

My wife has one and loves it. She finds every and any reason to use it. I’d get one myself but honestly, my away carry-on basically killed my need for anything of a similar functionality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Damn lot of money for a duffel bag. I also don't understand people walking around like billboards for a manufacturer. What is it about LV (other than perceived status symbols to show others) that makes them desirable vs. a nice leather Coach or similar duffel for a third the price? Plus, it draws much less attention. You can get it black as well.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bought my wife a LV from their boutique probably 15 years ago, she uses it all the time and when we go to city she leaves it with them for a " spa" treatment that is at no cost and they really look after their clients..
Quality purchase..but given its cost back then it should get that sort of treatment. 
Back then it was about 12 plus if I recall,but has been worth it given the use its seen..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## PMidnight (May 29, 2019)

CSG said:


> Damn lot of money for a duffel bag. I also don't understand people walking around like billboards for a manufacturer. What is it about LV (other than perceived status symbols to show others) that makes them desirable vs. a nice leather Coach or similar duffel for a third the price? Plus, it draws much less attention. You can get it black as well.


Make no mistake, it being a status symbol absolutely plays a part in why my wife likes it so much. Having said that, the build quality/fit and finish puts it above the coach bag that you referenced. The canvas is very durable and lightweight compared to just about any leather duffel that I've handled...including the coach bag. Not a knock against the coach leather duffel, I nearly got one for myself. It too is a solid choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

CSG said:


> Damn lot of money for a duffel bag. I also don't understand people walking around like billboards for a manufacturer. What is it about LV (other than perceived status symbols to show others) that makes them desirable vs. a nice leather Coach or similar duffel for a third the price? Plus, it draws much less attention. You can get it black as well.


I guess one could say, "Damn lot of money for a watch. I also don't understand people walking around like billboards for a manufacturer. What is it about Rolex (other than perceived status symbols to show others) that makes them desirable vs. an Omega or similar watch for a third the price?"

BTW, my travel man-purse is a leather Coach (Omega) that I love. But I upgraded to a "Rolex" for my travel carry-on.

I found out that my new bag has arrived at my local LV store, so I'll post a pic when I retrieve it.


















Gelato in Florence, Italy with Coach and Rolex 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the response. Your photos explain everything.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

CSG said:


> Thanks for the response. Your photos explain everything.


Yes, they do 

Here's my Coach man bag in Monaco  in front of the casino (partially in honor of Sir Sean Connery).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huggs157 (Aug 29, 2020)

I've had the Keepall 55 Bandoulière in Monogram Eclipse for about 3 years now. I've used it as my primary carry on bag and it has held up quite nicely. The canvas is very durable and the quality is superb. Not sure about Coach but compared with the Goyard Croisiere it is hands down the better choice as far as price and durability. 

Is it expensive for a duffel bag? Depends on the person. Same question could be asked about luxury watches, luxury cars, and designer clothes/shoes etc. Buy what makes you happy, who cares what others say or think.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Very new money approach to merchandise. I prefer quality, subtlety, and not showing off garish manufacturer logos but people like what they like. BTW, I wasn't recommending Coach, just using their quiet, good taste and quality as an example. Personally I use a leather duffel from Piel and a small carry-on/backpack strapped case from E-Luggage. I also leave the good watches at home and wear something a bit more pedestrian when I travel.


----------



## Huggs157 (Aug 29, 2020)

CSG said:


> Very new money approach to merchandise. I prefer quality, subtlety, and not showing off garish manufacturer logos but people like what they like. BTW, I wasn't recommending Coach, just using their quiet, good taste and quality as an example. Personally I use a leather duffel from Piel and a small carry-on/backpack strapped case from E-Luggage. I also leave the good watches at home and wear something a bit more pedestrian when I travel.


Very judgmental response. I believe the OP was asking advice from those who actually own a LV Keepall not suggestions on an alternative.

How you spend your money is your choice. What you decide to wear is called style. Everyone's style is different. No need to throw passive aggressive digs around.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a forum, we express our OPINIONS here. Maybe you'll learn that in another 2 months and 5 more posts. Meanwhile, if you don't like what I write, there's a very cool ignore feature. Here's how it works...oops...


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

CSG said:


> Very new money approach to merchandise. I prefer quality, subtlety, and not showing off garish manufacturer logos but people like what they like. BTW, I wasn't recommending Coach, just using their quiet, good taste and quality as an example. Personally I use a leather duffel from Piel and a small carry-on/backpack strapped case from E-Luggage. I also leave the good watches at home and wear something a bit more pedestrian when I travel.


Yes, those Nouveau riche like Jacqueline and the royals have no taste. I believe CSG should be offered the official role of style consultant for fashion and travel to the House of Windsor. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Finally got to the store to pick it up ... it's pretty sweet!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hench_Explorer2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Dougiebaby said:


> Finally got to the store to pick it up ... it's pretty sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks better in actual pictures than the one you posted above. Congrats sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Hench_Explorer2 said:


> It looks better in actual pictures than the one you posted above. Congrats sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Hench. It looks EVEN better on my video (plus I included my new Burberry trench coat) 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

CSG said:


> Very new money approach to merchandise. I prefer quality, subtlety, and not showing off garish manufacturer logos but people like what they like. BTW, I wasn't recommending Coach, just using their quiet, good taste and quality as an example. Personally I use a leather duffel from Piel and a small carry-on/backpack strapped case from E-Luggage. I also leave the good watches at home and wear something a bit more pedestrian when I travel.


Hey CSG,

In just checking to see if you think my new Burberry trench coat + LV Keepall + Rolex GMT II BLNR is OK for Fall travel or are the a bit too garish?

Of course two of these brands (LV - 1854 & Burberry - 1856) were established approximately 50 years before Rolex and none of them are considered "classics."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

CSG said:


> Very new money approach to merchandise. I prefer quality, subtlety, and not showing off garish manufacturer logos but people like what they like. BTW, I wasn't recommending Coach, just using their quiet, good taste and quality as an example. Personally I use a leather duffel from Piel and a small carry-on/backpack strapped case from E-Luggage. I also leave the good watches at home and wear something a bit more pedestrian when I travel.


I understand this is a watch forum, so makes sense you have no idea about the heritage behind the LV monogram print. It's not a "garish manufacturer logo" - it's a registered trademarked design created in 1896 ("new money approach" lol) to discourage fakes.

Anyway, best wishes to the OP - that is a great bag you'll be able to enjoy for the rest of your life!


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxgal said:


> I understand this is a watch forum, so makes sense you have no idea about the heritage behind the LV monogram print. It's not a "garish manufacturer logo" - it's a registered trademarked design created in 1896 ("new money approach" lol) to discourage fakes.
> 
> Anyway, best wishes to the OP - that is a great bag you'll be able to enjoy for the rest of your life!


I think times change. I doubt it's very hard to knock-off the LV pattern.


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

GrouchoM said:


> I think times change. I doubt it's very hard to knock-off the LV pattern.


At the risk of highjacking this thread.....yes, of course in current days the LV monogram is the most knocked-off pattern going. Some bought on roadsides are so obvious it's laughable but there are some super-fakes that are almost as good as real even in terms of quality. But would you wear a fake Rolex? Same for handbag aficionados.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxgal said:


> At the risk of highjacking this thread.....yes, of course in current days the LV monogram is the most knocked-off pattern going. Some bought on roadsides are so obvious it's laughable but there are some super-fakes that are almost as good as real even in terms of quality. But would you wear a fake Rolex? Same for handbag aficionados.


The difference is that I won't wear a knock off watch BUTI won't wear a real nor knock off handbag...unless I'm helping my wife for a moment with hers.


----------



## Bulldog72 (Aug 18, 2014)

I bought one for my wife a few years ago. She loves it so much she bought one for our daughter this year. You can’t beat the customer service and durability.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Foxgal said:


> I understand this is a watch forum, so makes sense you have no idea about the heritage behind the LV monogram print. It's not a "garish manufacturer logo" - it's a registered trademarked design created in 1896 ("new money approach" lol) to discourage fakes.
> 
> Anyway, best wishes to the OP - that is a great bag you'll be able to enjoy for the rest of your life!


I read his comment and thought, did he just call LV "new money"?


----------



## craigdwh (Mar 16, 2016)

Recently purchased an LV Keepall 50.

However looking at the Coach version, known as the Trekker 52. 

The coach bag is literally a fraction of the price. $4300 compared to $600. Lol.

I can appreciate the quality of the LV but is it $3700 difference in quality?

My heart says keep the LV, its bright blue and very nice. But my brain says buy the coach and use the $3700 to put towards another watch lol.

Sorry to resurrect the old thread.


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

craigdwh said:


> Recently purchased an LV Keepall 50.
> 
> However looking at the Coach version, known as the Trekker 52.
> 
> ...


Speaking of Trekker 52, I recently discovered them but have yet to purchase any Coach items


----------



## craigdwh (Mar 16, 2016)

civiclx said:


> Speaking of Trekker 52, I recently discovered them but have yet to purchase any Coach items


Solid looking duffle bags. The top left is the one i'm looking at. I'm leaning strongly towards returning the LV. Was hoping for some opinions from other members to explain the difference.


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

And what do you guys think of these backpacks? Posted them on another board and someone commented that they look like man purses but that person is obviously a dimwit 😛


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

The light color way on the left is really nice but with a 5 year old, and active lifestyle it wouldn’t stay nice for very long hahaha. I’d absolutely daily use the brown/red though! I may end up going shopping for one now that I’ve seen them here!


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

nonfatproduct said:


> The light color way on the left is really nice but with a 5 year old, and active lifestyle it wouldn’t stay nice for very long hahaha. I’d absolutely daily use the brown/red though! I may end up going shopping for one now that I’ve seen them here!


Well if you get one, get two. Do you take PayPal? I certainly accept handouts 😂 😛 

They are beautiful but both are far too fancy for me. The one on the left is a newer colorway. I've seen the one on the right and it's a beauty. I don't know if it's $595 beautiful but it does look good. Keep checking Coach's site to see if it goes on sale or they simply start giving them away😁


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

CSG said:


> Damn lot of money for a duffel bag. I also don't understand people walking around like billboards for a manufacturer. What is it about LV (other than perceived status symbols to show others) that makes them desirable vs. a nice leather Coach or similar duffel for a third the price? Plus, it draws much less attention. You can get it black as well.


So true, especially when you can get handmade high quality leather goods else ware?
Wested Leather in the UK produces some great stuff at affordable prices!
$100-200 for handmade duffle bags.


----------



## Jaybrgsn (Jul 2, 2020)

I’ve got a couple black epi duffles. I like them and use them often but in no conceivable way does their quality match up with the cost. valextra and lambertson truex bags are much nicer for the price


----------

